# Threading the TUG needle



## stonebroke (Apr 8, 2008)

I like to read posts starting at the first one and seeing everyone along the way. That is how I used to be able to read the tug posts. Now all of a sudden I am getting the most recent post first and the first post is last so I have to go to the bottom and read up.  I have tried the other Hybrid and the like threads but they don't show everything and I want it all. What am I doing wrong?  Did I change some setting?
Thanks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 8, 2008)

*Newest Entry On Top.*




stonebroke said:


> I like to read posts starting at the first one and seeing everyone along the way. That is how I used to be able to read the tug posts. Now all of a sudden I am getting the most recent post first and the first post is last so I have to go to the bottom and read up.  I have tried the other Hybrid and the like threads but they don't show everything and I want it all. What am I doing wrong?  Did I change some setting?


I like to see the newest topic entry at the top, then scroll down for the 1s that came in before that, with the original entry last.  Don't ask me why -- that's just the way I like it.  And that's how I have it set up on my electric computer -- although I don't remember what I did to get it to do that. 

I think there are some settings for switching things around to suit different people's preferences.  Pretty considerate of the software designers, eh?  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Viriginia, USA.​


----------



## Dave M (Apr 8, 2008)

Go to "Quick Links" above and click on "Edit Options". You'll notice that under "Thread Display Options", you probably have "Linear - Newest First" as your current setting. Change it to "Linear - Oldest First", which was probably your old and favorite setting. Then click on "Save Changes" at the bottom of that page.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.

For this question in particular:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10879


----------



## stonebroke (Apr 9, 2008)

*That was it*

Thanks for the help. My settings had been changed somehow.  I am back to reading it the way I like.


----------

